# Conceptionday...



## GermanGirl

Do you know when your conception day was? Not the date... but how/where... something like this.


I'm not sure if Romeos Life began in a car ^^
but i think he began one week later in my bed :)


----------



## bbyno1

im really not sure..
in a bed i know that and thats about it LOL xx


----------



## stephx

I know the date :) but I dont remember _exactly_ which time it was. Was definatly in our bed though... nothing too exciting ey?

xx


----------



## AyaChan

:rofl: i remember everything about my conception date for Summer, it was August first and against a wall :rofl:

hope thats not tmi 

xx

edit: at OH's Catholic mums house :L


----------



## GermanGirl

AyaChan said:


> :rofl: i remember everything about my conception date for Summer, it was August first and against a wall :rofl:

haha really xD
but tell me in the evening xD


----------



## bbyno1

i like how everyone is so open on this site:Dx


----------



## GermanGirl

bbyno1 said:


> i like how everyone is so open on this site:Dx

haha but its too confused to understand the site xD


----------



## amygwen

Haha I remember it like it was yesterday. I don't actually remember the date, but I know it was in my bed & afterwards we sat there for like an hour afterwards pooing our pants, we kept saying that he should've pulled out because I was ovulating..

oh well :)


----------



## bbyno1

once your here 4 a while you wont be confused anymore:Dxx


----------



## Kimboowee

At my house - very drunk - after I walked 3 miles home in the rain because there was no taxis!


----------



## GermanGirl

bbyno1 said:


> once your here 4 a while you wont be confused anymore:Dxx

yes maybe ^^
but I think everybody has an experience like this ;)



haha wow!
so my story is very boring xD


----------



## stephx

AyaChan said:


> :rofl: i remember everything about my conception date for Summer, it was August first and against a wall :rofl:
> 
> hope thats not tmi
> 
> xx
> 
> edit: at OH's Catholic mums house :L


Very classy! :haha: :haha:

xx


----------



## AyaChan

stephx said:


> AyaChan said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: i remember everything about my conception date for Summer, it was August first and against a wall :rofl:
> 
> hope thats not tmi
> 
> xx
> 
> edit: at OH's Catholic mums house :L
> 
> 
> Very classy! :haha: :haha:
> 
> xxClick to expand...

:haha: :blush:

xx


----------



## supriseBump_x

August 1st :D went back to FOBs after a night in town, his bed was a single mattress on the floor... :haha:


----------



## Zebra Stars

we had sex twice the month i got preg first was in a park in the bushes and trees (as we were bored & that)

second time was when we had a argument as he went to see twilight with out me so a friend slept at mine (i got drunk) next morning FOB came mine i had a massive hangover and so did my friend who slept on the floor he jumped in my bed and had sex while my friend was sleeping on the floor :dohh:


----------



## rainbows_x

Pretty sure it was after a drunken night out, either that or just a normal session of sex :)


----------



## trashit

coulda been any day at all, i really dont like thinking about it, sounds awful but it makes me sick lol


----------



## amygwen

Zebra Stars said:


> we had sex twice the month i got preg first was in a park in the bushes and trees (as we were bored & that)
> 
> second time was when we had a argument as he went to see twilight with out me so a friend slept at mine (i got drunk) next morning FOB came mine i had a massive hangover and so did my friend who slept on the floor he jumped in my bed and had sex while my friend was sleeping on the floor :dohh:


oo lala! yall are frisky 

i'm wayyy too nervous to do any of that stuff! id think everyone would be watching me :|


----------



## Gracey&bump

ahh i remember it well :haha:
we'd just had a huge arguement driving back from alton towers.

it was 'make up sex' in a hotel :blush:
lets hope LO never finds that one out...


----------



## whiteprincess

In a hospital parking lot (in a car of course!:thumbup: - not that it makes it any classier:blush:...) and let's just say mommy was a little tipsy.


----------



## helpmehateyou

In the back seat of my dads car. :l
Either that or in his dads room. :l 
LMAO!


----------



## AyaChan

haha this thread does make me laugh, im glad is was made :D

none of us have any class do we girls ;)

:rofl:


----------



## Luke's_mummy

In the living room floor, on our 6 month aniversary... OH has a scar on his knee from getting a carpet burn during it! XD xx


----------



## trashit

we are oozing in class :rofl:


----------



## GermanGirl

hahahah what for great storys :)


----------



## Maddiee

i cant remember my exact date but i know it was a night after a party. i know i wasn't drunk cause i don't drink. i cant legally do it here anyway. but he brought me home and decided to stay the night and you know, the rest is history. 
haha i remember it was on the carpet in my mini-lounge room lol


----------



## msp_teen

Umm....we had intercourse quite frequently around the time I got pregnant, so I wouldn't know exactly what day, but he was definitely conceived in a bed! LOL


----------



## GermanGirl

AyaChan said:


> none of us have any class do we girls ;)
> 
> :rofl:


yes ^^
maybe ;)


----------



## Maddiee

get to know us and that will change. we really don't have any


----------



## samface182

it was like a month into mine and fobs relationship, we had sex like 3 times a day. would either have been in my bed, his bed or my couch :haha:

we are all totally classy int we :rofl:


----------



## PleaseBaby

I think it was on my sofa lol


----------



## lizardbreath

I rememer it very well i was Drunk and in my bed ,


----------



## Jadelm

OH picked me up from uni and was meant to be taking me home but had instead booked a hotel suite <3 Pretty sure it was then... and if it wasn't I don't care I'm pretending it was anyway because it's very romantic and sweet hahaha


----------



## aiimee12345

wel it was either b4 i went out or when i got back  haha xx


----------



## Jas029

I don't know the date but it had to of been one of the times in the backseat of his car :dohh:
So classy.. 

The thought of it makes me sick though :sick:


----------



## annawrigley

i have no idea we had sex like every day :roll: but probably in his bed i guess x


----------



## nicholatmn

It was our big bed! :D lol


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Lol!!! This thread has been a good giggle for me to read!! :rofl:

My LO was conceived in a bed but FOB pulled out and done his
buisness on my tummy! blush: WAYYYYY TMI) So I still find it
odd to think about when she was conceived! :haha:

X


----------



## AyaChan

haha Sophie xD

this thread is great :D

pulling out is such a crap method of contraception aint it :L

xx


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Lol, it really is!! 
Definitely know for future reference NOT to do that! :dohh:

xXx


----------



## trashit

ewww Sophie!!!! :rofl: xx


----------



## annawrigley

Mummy.To.Be said:


> FOB pulled out and done his
> buisness on my tummy! blush: WAYYYYY TMI)

:rofl: i hate it when they do that its so rude lmao


----------



## whiteprincess

annawrigley said:


> Mummy.To.Be said:
> 
> 
> FOB pulled out and done his
> buisness on my tummy! blush: WAYYYYY TMI)
> 
> :rofl: i hate it when they do that its so rude lmaoClick to expand...

Mine does that now( NEVER did before) , and I'm like ... really? What are we trying to prevent now? :shrug:


----------



## nightkd

OMG, I was waking DH up at about 3am when I went to bed...EVERY NIGHT...I could only tell you that it was in our bed (don't think we had sex anywhere else at that point...) but literally every night, so I couldn't pinpoint/remember what happened that night :rofl:

x


----------



## Jas029

Maybe pulling out and doing it on the belly is like... a special trigger to get pregnant.. We should pass that on to the girls in TTC.. Ofcorse I think just straight going in them is alot more successful but who knows there's alot of us in here from failed pulling out method :rofl:


----------



## nightkd

whiteprincess said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mummy.To.Be said:
> 
> 
> FOB pulled out and done his
> buisness on my tummy! blush: WAYYYYY TMI)
> 
> :rofl: i hate it when they do that its so rude lmaoClick to expand...
> 
> Mine does that now( NEVER did before) , and I'm like ...* really? What are we trying to prevent now?* :shrug:Click to expand...

:haha: I didn't see this yesterday... Maybe he doesn't want to get his sperm all over the baby's head? :dohh:

You know, I wish I had a more interesting story... I might just make DH do it in really random places next time we're TTC, simply so I can say "Ah yes, well s/he was conceived while we were hanging off the top of a 6 story building...." :lol:


----------



## Jas029

nightkd said:


> You know, I wish I had a more interesting story... I might just make DH do it in really random places next time we're TTC, simply so I can say "Ah yes, well s/he was conceived while we were hanging off the top of a 6 story building...." :lol:

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Mellie1988

Hahaa, all your stories made me laughh! 

I'm rather boring i'm afraid :( ....both were conceived in our bed, DD was conceived on the 12th Feb 2007 I knoww that....not sure when DS was conceived,late Jan/early feb sometime!! 

x


----------



## tasha41

I know the date lol.
It was June 2008... and we were cleaning my BF's bedroom... lol


----------



## AyaChan

tasha41 said:


> I know the date lol.
> It was June 2008... and we were cleaning my BF's bedroom... lol

i dont think much cleaning got done then ;D :haha:

x


----------



## aidensxmomma

With Mady, it was just in OH's bed. However, she was concieved on my younger brother's birthday. lol

Aiden was concieved at a local park on a picnic table.:haha:


----------



## BrEeZeY

i know this convo went on a while a back, but i have a shirt i wore while i was pregnant even tho it wasnt true, i still think its funny :)

https://i879.photobucket.com/albums/ab354/brezzey/103_1117.jpg

i think i got pregnant jan 11th 2009 in bed i was drunk, or something round there but idk how we used every form of protection, i know it makes me sick to think bout (mite be tmi but he SUCKED!!) lol sorry  mite be biased but fiance def better


----------



## AyaChan

:haha: im loving that top :L

xx


----------



## BrEeZeY

someone saw it and bought it for me! i loved it!


----------



## bbyno1

haha good one:Dxx


----------



## missmommy

My parents had to go for the afternoon and left us home alone together and told us "no funny business". Uh well... :blush: I think she was concieved either on the couch, my bed, or the kitchen counter... :wacko:


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

:haha: .. i thought more of you mummies.. :winkwink: 
lool!! this thread is soo funny.. 
xxxx


----------



## rubixcyoob.

Hmm. My LO was concieved in the middle towards the end of october.
So it was either his uni bed, my uni bed, his uni floor shower or mines.
Not sure but either way it was definately great lol.


----------



## lottebot

i love how we all have class :haha: my angel was conceived either in bf's bathroom,bedroom or my living room :shock: pull out method does not work at all :rofl:


----------



## veganmum2be

lmao.
this is a bit gross, but both times i got pregnant, was when my dad was staying over and in the next room.
we reffered to him as the lucky charm.

gross though. really, i hope my dad doesn't ever work out the day that bubs was probably conceived.


----------



## nicholatmn

missmommy said:


> My parents had to go for the afternoon and left us home alone together and told us "no funny business". Uh well... :blush: I think she was concieved either on the couch, my bed, or the kitchen counter... :wacko:

:haha:!!


----------



## Lauraxamy

It was July but not really sure of the date, I have an estimated date of conception and that night we didn't get in until 3am and were very drunk so was very possibly then :blush: and was in OHs bed. Could've been anytime though that month :winkwink:


----------



## aob1013

Mid-late december, no idea when/where though!


----------



## amberrose

On the banks of the River Mersey! And I know that for a fact lmao :D no sex for a month either side.


----------



## Akira

Lol my OH constantly teases me about ours, as do his parents, my parents, well, pretty much everybody!

We conceived about a month after he had full reconstructive sugery on his shoulder, and he was still wearing his sling 24/7!!! 

Not sure exacly when/where but the sling is bad enough! Especially considering he was still wearing the sling when we had to go around telling people we were pregnant. We sure did get some funny looks!


----------



## AriannasMama

Well I checked out online to see when I most likely conceived and it said Jan 1st so I assume it was on new years, I was just a little tipsy, as was he, I am surprised he was even able to finish. :dohh: :haha:


----------



## StarBound

I know the date (Tuesday 7th November ) 

:) Defo a bed or floor though XD


----------



## abbSTAR

Mine was pretty normal lol.. Nothing exciting it's was a snow day and my o/h came over thing is my mum had popped out for a bit, and we just couldn't help ourselves! It's was on the very bed I'm laying in atm lol xxxx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I honestly have no idea about my 2 lol x


----------



## trashit

date wise it was June some time, around the 15th if the calculators are correct ;) x


----------



## shelx

butlins skegness :haha: :haha:


----------



## daniellelk

in our bed :)


----------



## Kimberley1875

I would have thought it would have been when me and oh half were on holiday as we were at it all the time....But it was after we got home and it was either up arthurs seat...in the rain (classy) or the next again night or two after a friends party either on my couch or a sneaky trip on the the balcony of my flat....
i have no class lol xx


----------



## trashit

i don't think any of us do really :haha: x


----------



## amandad192

Liam was either conceived in OH's bed or his parent's sofa while we tried getting the dog to fuck off (He kept walking up to us then getting pushed away and going to lie back down for a while before getting up again) We did it a lot without condoms (I was on the pill) so can't tell exactly what date it was.


----------



## amandad192

Kimberley1875 said:


> I would have thought it would have been when me and oh half were on holiday as we were at it all the time....But it was after we got home and it was either up arthurs seat..*.in the rain (classy) *or the next again night or two after a friends party either on my couch or a sneaky trip on the the balcony of my flat....
> i have no class lol xx

Sex in the rain is the best! It just seems so much sexier than doing it in a bed.


----------



## AyaChan

bump :L


----------



## miquelsmommy

mine was in the bed && it was also @ niqht ; just how i like it =]
anyone have facebook ? add mee; katisha williams


----------



## EmandBub

wow, you birds sure are classy :winkwink: :haha: xx


----------



## jovigirl93

Damn, how does everyone remember when?? Me and OH were always going at it, so I dont remember. Could have been anywhere! :haha: Im assuming it was just on my bed though.


----------



## jovigirl93

amandad192 said:


> Kimberley1875 said:
> 
> 
> I would have thought it would have been when me and oh half were on holiday as we were at it all the time....But it was after we got home and it was either up arthurs seat..*.in the rain (classy) *or the next again night or two after a friends party either on my couch or a sneaky trip on the the balcony of my flat....
> i have no class lol xx
> 
> Sex in the rain is the best! It just seems so much sexier than doing it in a bed.Click to expand...



How do you guys manage to do it in the rain? :huh: Lol.:haha:


----------



## EmandBub

in public?! :haha:
oh god. 
i'd never be brave enough! xx


----------



## jovigirl93

EmandBub said:


> in public?! :haha:
> oh god.
> i'd never be brave enough! xx

Lmao, me either!! I wish I was brave enough because OH always wants to do it in some "exotic" place and Im always like "nooooooooooo we'll get caught!!" :haha: :blush:


----------



## EmandBub

exactly!
people might see my bits jiggle! :blush: :haha: xx


----------



## jovigirl93

EmandBub said:


> exactly!
> people might see my bits jiggle! :blush: :haha: xx


:haha:
Same here!


----------



## EmandBub

:blush:
and ooh. I love your bubba's name! ;) 
Emma Marie is gorgeus! xx


----------



## jovigirl93

EmandBub said:


> :blush:
> and ooh. I love your bubba's name! ;)
> Emma Marie is gorgeus! xx

Aw, thank you :D
It was the only name me and OH could agree on :wacko: Haha


----------



## EmandBub

yw, and aww, well it's gorgeus. :D xx


----------



## celestek89

it was the week me and OH went to see his dad up north........on a blow up bed on tiles, they make more noise then you think lol


----------



## leoniebabey

argh u all have such intresting stories, i have no clue
i was probobleys drunk


----------



## EmandBub

celestek89 said:


> it was the week me and OH went to see his dad up north........*on a blow up bed on tiles, they make more noise then you think* lol

:haha:

Oh god.. I'd just turned 17, so.. December 29th? or maybe January 12th?
Only reason i know is because we tried the first time day after my birthday (9th) and i'm such a wimp that we didn't do it again until then and that was the third time! :haha: :blush: 
In his bed, parents were away for New years for 2 weeks at his uncles house.. 
it was cold!
we were just trying to warm up.. :dohh: 
and in January, we went to a friends party and got a little tipsy and did it in his car. 
My guess was bubs was concieved in the car.. :blush: xx


----------



## pinkribbon

I think it was probably somewhere boring like my bed or his bed. Surprised he wasn't concieved any of the other wierd places we'd had sex though, like a tent a download and my back garden when we were drunk. :haha:

I'm feeling depressed now cause I haven't had sex in seemingly forever and it's killing me. :haha:


----------



## samone00

lol..in bed at fobs house on march15and19nt sure what day i got pregnant and we ate ihop both night afterwards


----------



## AyaChan

Bump


----------



## Tanara

We had just moved into our new place, and it was on our living room floor, couch, =)


----------



## GermanGirl

want to see new answeres inside =)


----------



## Burchy314

Mine is boring lol. It was March 27th at his house on his bed. I am surprised it didn't happen in any other weird spot we did it hahaha.

We thought I was pregnant like a year before that and if I was it was probably from his car or the mall ahahaha sorry if its TMI. :) I am very open when it comes to that stuff as we had sex in a lot of weird places or weird situations.


----------



## DazedConfused

I didn't realise I was pregnant until I was 12 weeks. But OH and I decided it was our living room on the couch, because that was a really nice loving bout of sex lol


----------



## amy123xx

mine is also pretty boring.. 
it was in my bed, Either 1st or 2nd December. 
becuase i was like, im gonna do a test in 2 weeks just incase.
never thought i would actually catch tho! 

xx


----------



## Burchy314

I just read this whole thread lol. Us girls have no class lol, but then again that is the fun way. Oh and someone had sex in the rain, so on my list of things to do hahahaha :)

And to the girls who are afraid of getting caught when you do it in a public place like in the rain...that makes it so much more fun and exciting!!! Best place I have ever had sex was in the mall stairwell (no one ever went there except to smoke pot and the doors were loud so you knew to stop and run if you heard them open hahahaha) sorry if that was tmi.


----------



## GermanGirl

was is a stairwell ?

Never have heard this word :D


----------



## amy123xx

haha i will admit i have done it in some strange places.. 

-The Bed mine and oh's (obvious place)
-The bedroom floor
-The sofa
-The living room floor
-The bath
-Shower in the caravan when we were away
-Tent whilst camping on air beds (uncomfy!)
-Changing room in a swimming pool :\
-Friends spare room
-Brothers bed
-In my bathroom (on the sink!)

not all really strange but a mixture of different places  

xx


----------



## Burchy314

Stair case....or just stairs from the top level where the movie theater is to the parking garage. They call it a stairwell because you go through doors to get to the stairs and go out doors to get off the stairs...so like no one could see us inless they went through those doors. It wasn't just random stairs were everyone could see lol.


----------



## GermanGirl

Ahhhh
I've understood :D

Thank you ^^
English is not SO easy ;)


----------



## Burchy314

amy123xx said:


> haha i will admit i have done it in some strange places..
> 
> -The Bed mine and oh's (obvious place)
> -The bedroom floor
> -The sofa
> -The living room floor
> -The bath
> -Shower in the caravan when we were away
> -Tent whilst camping on air beds (uncomfy!)
> -Changing room in a swimming pool :\
> -Friends spare room
> -Brothers bed
> -In my bathroom (on the sink!)
> 
> not all really strange but a mixture of different places
> 
> xx

Hahaha nice. Me and my friend used to compare the places we had sex and see who had it in the weirdest place. I won :)

-My bedroom on the bed with the door open (if you stood in the doorway you were right infront of my bed) with my parents in the living room to the left and my brother in the room to the right.
-OH's room, bathroom, kitchen, living room, and car.
-My car in random parking lots
-living room couch at night while everyone was sleeping.
-My dad's office desk while were were having a huge party.
-OH's car while his friend drove it down a REALLY busy car HAHAHA best! Someone knew what we were doing and kept trying to see, but OH's car is high up and had tinted windows so he couldn't.
-HAHAHA this one is embarssing and regret. Me and OH were drunk and had sex while his friend was in the room...his friend was awake. Stupid alcohol.
-as said before at the mall.
-the park.

TMI probably sorry :)

I feel like there is more but I don't know...oh and all of those were with my fiance (only person I have ever been with sexually so please don't think I am a slut lol) We just like to make it exciting or it gets boring for us and we can't enjoy it.


----------



## Burchy314

If you couldn't tell I am VERY open...thats just me.


----------



## amy123xx

haha.. Open is the best way to be i think :D
its good that we can all chat and have a giggle about them  

xx


----------



## annawrigley

Ha I had sex with my ex when his friend was sat on the same bed as us playing Guitar Hero :/ he just turned round and was like Oh for gods sake then turned back and continued playing lol


----------



## stephx

:rofl: you dirty girls!!!!! X


----------



## rainbows_x

I had sex on a golf course :lol: I think that's the strangest place I've done it...


----------



## lilym

Wow, I'm a prude.

The only weird place I've had sex is in the bathroom at a concert.


----------



## x__amour

My conception day was February 14th, 2010. It was boring, in my bed at my house, lol.
I've never really had sex in "strange" places though. My bed, his bed, his bathroom, my bathroom, my car, that's about it.


----------



## heather92

x__amour said:


> My contraception day was February 14th, 2010. It was boring, in my bed at my house, lol.
> I've never really had sex in "strange" places though. My bed, his bed, his bathroom, my bathroom, my car, that's about it.

:rofl: I think you meant "conception." If it was contraception day you probably wouldn't have a baby. ;) Most of these are hilarious. Kind of makes me wish I had a funny story lol.


----------



## x__amour

heather92 said:


> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> My contraception day was February 14th, 2010. It was boring, in my bed at my house, lol.
> I've never really had sex in "strange" places though. My bed, his bed, his bathroom, my bathroom, my car, that's about it.
> 
> :rofl: I think you meant "conception." If it was contraception day you probably wouldn't have a baby. ;) Most of these are hilarious. Kind of makes me wish I had a funny story lol.Click to expand...

:dohh: :dohh: :dohh:
OMG. I knew that. Why did I say that? Stupid Shannon! ](*,)


----------



## AROluvsJMP

Burchy314- omg we are so much alike hahaha i am so open about our love life its hilarious i am just not pregnant yet :/


----------



## Burchy314

Haha it actually amuses me thinking back to all those times...ofcourse if an adult ever asked I would deny it lol.

Omg I though of 2 more and these are BAD! I have no idea why I did them
-in his car in our church parking lot
-on the church playground while my parents were in a meeting at night!
I feel so bad about those!


----------



## x__amour

OH MY GOD. I just remembered something! :shock:
One time we went to this secluded park and we were DTD in the back of my car and this truck just came into the parking lot and just sat there facing my car with its lights on and just stayed there with its lights on. I freaked out, threw my clothes on, jumped into the drivers seat and drove the fuck away! Still freaks me out to this day... :-#

Hope you like my diagram! ;)
 



Attached Files:







car.jpg
File size: 6.4 KB
Views: 123


----------



## Burchy314

Haha I would done the same thing! That is so creepy and it made me think of something else. Me and chris were on some like random dirt road doing it in the back seat and a truck pulled up and like actually started trying to get our attention to tell us to leave. He couldn't see me so I hid and chris just said sorry I had to change and didn't have time to go home and change hahaha!


----------



## rjb

march 30th at midnight :haha:
in a bed.
i'm pretty boring.
i remember because it was my first time.


----------



## LittlePeople

If we do by my due date, it was 8th August...OH's parents kitchen work top :dohh: half way through a house party :blush: :flower:


----------



## emmylou92

we were camping for a week when we made little hollie we were at a didgeridoo festival.
We are taking her back to that fest this year :) though not sure we will be camping this time.
We were sat thinking about this the other day..


----------



## kittycat18

It was October 11th 2011. I know the exact date because we had a break for a month and then we got back together and had sex in my bed on the Monday (using a condom which obviously didn't work) and then we didn't have sex again until Halloween and on Halloween Day I found out I was 2+6 weeks pregnant! So it obviously wasn't on Halloween Day that it happened :haha: x


----------



## GirlRacer

I'm waiting to see if I'm pregnant as I 'did the deed' 3 weeks ago exactly.. I have tested several times and got a few negatives and a very very faint positive on a clearblue but not sure if its reliable as had negs after :S.. I'm late though and having some strange signs but if I'm pregnant it would be from a weekend away camping on my birthday. I was rather drunk and it'd have been on my birthday and ermm.. *embarrassed face* the deed was done in a shower block on a campsite LOL.


----------



## kittycat18

GirlRacer said:


> I'm waiting to see if I'm pregnant as I 'did the deed' 3 weeks ago exactly.. I have tested several times and got a few negatives and a very very faint positive on a clearblue but not sure if its reliable as had negs after :S.. I'm late though and having some strange signs but if I'm pregnant it would be from a weekend away camping on my birthday. I was rather drunk and it'd have been on my birthday and ermm.. *embarrassed face* the deed was done in a shower block on a campsite LOL.

I was in the same position as you in regards to the pregnancy tests, but I just wanted to let you know that getting a false positive is impossible but getting a false negative is not. The only way you would get a false positive is if your pregnancy was a chemical pregnancy. This is the term used for a VERY early miscarriage and happens before you even get the chance to test or miss a period :hugs: Looks like you are pregnant sweetheart. You should wait until your period is due and test again but it will most definitely be positive unless you experience a bleed... Congratulations! :hugs:

EDIT: Just seen that your period is late? There isn't any reason why you can't test now because you would get an accurate result. Best of luck!


----------



## preppymommy

it was either in a dorm living room or in the back room of the chapel at school.


----------



## Burchy314

Us girls are so classy lol!


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Hahahaha well said !!!! ^^^^^


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

On my OH's friends sofa. Hahaha classy. :blush:

Strangest place I've had sex though as in some bushes outside a cinema, and it bloody hurt as it was thorn bushes. :blush: That was when me and OH first got together.


----------



## 20102001

Our was IVF so yeah I remember it ...

Not the most romantic but hey it got me pregnant :)

:kiss:


----------



## Lola472

I figure I had to conceive within about a 2 week time span because I obviously got pregnant when I was on the pill but it wasn't working because I was taking an antibiotic. So, this bundle of joy was either concocted in the FOB's bed at his parents house while he's parents went to see a movie - "Sanctum" is what they went to see I think.
Or it happened in the back of FOB's truck (yeah that's how we do it in SC!) the following weekend. We were leaving his friends house but didn't quite make it all the way back home!


----------



## we can't wait

I remember the exact date, lol.
It wasn't exactly romantic... it was just in our bedroom.
I can remember the date because it was the weekend of OH's 21st.


----------



## syntaxerror

January 19, first full moon of the new year. My bed, me on top...I remember everything.
I miss him so much. :(


----------



## Emily louise

28th December 2010.. Around 2 oclock in the morning or 8 oclock me and the OH went out to Birdcage in Manchester For student night with our friends 
And went back to his to his bed and now we have a little baby on the way :)

Due 30th September worked it out myself and midwife confimed it ..


----------



## heather92

syntaxerror said:


> January 19, first full moon of the new year. My bed, me on top...I remember everything.
> I miss him so much. :(

:hugs:


----------



## Burchy314

Yazz_n_bump said:


> On my OH's friends sofa. Hahaha classy. :blush:
> 
> Strangest place I've had sex though as in some bushes outside a cinema, and it bloody hurt as it was thorn bushes. :blush: That was when me and OH first got together.

Haha Like I said we are sooo classy!

Who would think to do it in a thorn bush! That is just asking for pain lol. Why didn't you guys you know find a bush without thorns, or a car lol.
I don't even know the strangest place I have had sex since their has been a lot. I think I would say either the church playground or in the back of his car...while his friend was driving down a busy street haha people honked at us (the windows were only slightly tinted, but they couldn't see me so it was whatever hahahaa)


----------



## smiget11

im my ex boyfriends moms car  lolz


----------



## smiget11

in my ex boyfriends moms car  lolz


----------



## annawrigley

Whats wrong with a bed guys?


----------



## syntaxerror

Haha...I don't think I often had access to my bed before I lived on my own...given that this is the teen forum, I'm betting there's a lot of the same issue.


----------



## Burchy314

YUP!! I did't have access to my bed for a long time because of my parents. Thats why I ended up in all the weird places, but then I enjoyed all the weird paces because it made it so much more exciting lol.


----------



## MyVeryFirst

Honestly I can't remember that far back I know it was at the end of July though, beginning of August! I have no idea where probably in my bed... Maybe... Could of been in a car, or even at my brothers house, or in my parents house :blush: I have no clue though :shrug::dohh:


----------



## airbear

I believe it was October 25th 2010 as I had an application for my phone that I would keep track of periods, when I took my birth control pill, and when I had sex. My due date makes that date seem accurate and by then we weren't having sex often (probably 3 times that month) so there really only was a few days it could be. It was probably on our bed in our apartment.

The strangest place I have ever had sex though was the day after I lost my virginity (which I lost to my OH) and so it was fun and new to us. We did it on a greyhound bus heading back from the tulip festival. We chose to sit in the back of the bus.. so it kind of made it easy! I still can't believe I ever did that! When reading you ladies having sex in public places I was thinking how I would never have the courage to do that.. then I remembered back to when we first started having sex when we were 16, now we're 20 and don't do the deed often. :/


----------



## airbear

Oops, double post!


----------



## lilliesmummie

i'm the same! .. i'm not actually sure if our daughter was conceived in OH's van! (never admitted this before! LOL) .. either that or in his bed, not exactly romantic, but a brilliant outcome :D:D


----------



## Leanne11

No idea.. lol we were like rabbits.:blush:
And it was so long ago! Plus i didnt even no i was pregnant!


----------



## GermanGirl

and also here :)

New members - new answeres ;-)


----------



## xSarahM

Erm, well to be quite honest it was definitely in OH's appartment. The bed was probably the main focus. I was tired :haha:


----------



## abi17

Mine was on our 3rd year anniversary of getting together, not getting engaged. I'm our bed at our house or in the shower not sure which but most prob in the bed tbh, after the most romantic night ever  we were deffo making love not just shagging. I was on the pill so wasn't trying to conceive but it was deffo a celebration and a baby made from complete love for eachother perfect  x


----------



## Lucy22

I honestly have no idea exactly what date either of my girls were conceived :rofl:

I know that Elena was conceived when I had just come back from a two week holiday with my parents. OH had missed sex so much we had quite a lot of it for the fortnight after I came home..So I honestly have no idea what date she was conceived. I think she was conceived in his bed though..

This baby was conceived in our bed. That's all I'm sure of :rofl:


----------



## AirForceWife7

In DH's bed ... after doing it four times & not pulling out at all ... :dohh: We were such horny teenagers ... lol


----------



## Burchy314

AirForceWife7 said:


> In DH's bed ... after doing it four times & not pulling out at all ... :dohh: We were such horny teenagers ... lol

four times! dang! I have only been able to do it 4 times in a day once and that was the day I lost my virginity hahaha! But I think it was 5 times that day, but I slept over so maybe one of them was at midnight lol.:haha:


----------



## kcnyx

More than likely LO was conceived on our buddy's spare mattress after work, but OH keeps insisting it was after-prom. :dohh:


----------



## Kaisma

In hotel in Poland!! Wish hotel was nicer....


----------



## annawrigley

abi17 said:


> Mine was on our 3rd year anniversary of getting together, not getting engaged. I'm our bed at our house or in the shower not sure which but most prob in the bed tbh, after the most romantic night ever  we were deffo making love not just shagging. I was on the pill so wasn't trying to conceive but it was deffo a celebration and a baby made from complete love for eachother perfect  x

Vom :rofl:


----------



## amygwen

^ LOL, Anna!!!! :D :D :D


----------



## lilosmum

There is a possibility of 3 for this LO there is our bed, the titled kitchen floor and up the garden the ironic thing is the day of conception was Lil's first birthday so as my first baby turned one my second baby was made! :L


----------



## GermanGirl

lilosmum said:


> There is a possibility of 3 for this LO there is our bed, the titled kitchen floor and up the garden the ironic thing is the day of conception was Lil's first birthday so as my first baby turned one my second baby was made! :L



:rofl:


----------



## Lovebugg

Me & OH have sex way too much to know the exact conception date lol.
It could have been any time! Especially, since I don't know when I ovulated & sperm can live inside you for days... Who knows!!


----------



## Kirstiedenman

Mummy.To.Be said:


> Lol!!! This thread has been a good giggle for me to read!! :rofl:
> 
> My LO was conceived in a bed but FOB pulled out and done his
> buisness on my tummy! blush: WAYYYYY TMI) So I still find it
> odd to think about when she was conceived! :haha:
> 
> X

precum sorry its a gross word is actually stronger than when a man ejeculates fully which i found quite interesting!!


----------

